# Trophy 2052 planer mast set up



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

I just bought a trophy 2052 and want some ideas on the best place and way to mount a planer mast. Any info and photos would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

My son and I made a mount that fits into the bracket for his anchor roller up front of his Trophy. It's easy to remove and install with a few wrenches. Sorry I don't have any photos but its made from aluminum channel and plate I bought from Mcmaster-Carr and bolted together. Unfortunately his boat is in storage till May 1. That roller bracket is bolted and bedded with 5200 adhesive and has a backing plate so it will take the strain of the mast. Any decent machinist or fabricator could make on easily.


----------

